# Projekti dhe shërbime > Pyetje - përgjigje >  Kopja identike e forumishqiptar-www.macedoniantruth.org

## bani80

Te nderuar, rastesisht duke shikuar disa adresa dhe forume tjera per ate qe me interesonte, rastisa ne adresen   http://www.macedoniantruth.org/forum...?t=6610&page=2    e cila duket identike sikur adresa e ketij forumi  www.forumishqiptar.com.    Nese dikush mund te me thote cila eshte e verteta ju e keni bere kopje apo ata ju kane kopjuar juve......jam shum kurioz ta di kete...

----------

